# carlsberg beer bottle



## roni (Jun 23, 2011)

hello,
 i am new here, just found this web site.

 i was wondering if anyone on here could help me in some way.

  i have a carlsberg beer bottle (full of beer) brewed and bottled for his royal highness the prince of wales uk, 26 september 1932.

 i sent an email to carlsberg asking them about it, all they say, that its a VERY RARE bottle.

 now the big question, what would it be worth?

  regards, roni


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2011)

I doubt it's worth more than $40-50 unless the Swastika makes it more valuable to someone, but I'm far from an expert on anything like this.... Carlsberg used the Swastika on many bottles, not as a Nazi symbol but a symbol of peace....Jim


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a similar from 57' 20 some years after they stopped using the symbol, best way to find out would be E-Bay IMHO...[:-]

 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1957-CARLSBERG-ROYAL-LAGER-visit-HM-Queen-Elizabeth-/400224149970?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DDLSL%252BSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D8%26pmod%3D400220926691%252B400220926691%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D846081380122886183


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello Roni,

 Welcome and thanks for bringing this bottle. How'd you come by it?

 Here's the bottle @ the Carlsberg site.






 "Royal Lager              

 Carlsberg, Denmark, 1932

 strong pale lager, 7,15% ABV

 In commemoration of the visit of H R H the Prince of Wales to Carlsberg on the 26th of September, 1932. Carlsberg's original trademark - the compass card - is clearly visible. Very rare."


----------

